# Macintosh Plus transistor Q12



## Alexandrie (6 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir,
Toujours avec mon problème de carte analogique internationale de mon Plus.
En changeant les composants recommandés par Lari Pina, je me suis aperçu que le transistor Q 12 était pété : il en manque même un morceau:
Juste celui où, avant, on pouvait lire sa référence. 
Quelqu'un a un Plus sous la main pour me donner la ref. de ce transistor ? Je n'ai pas retrouvé le morceau manquant.
Merci d'avance.


----------

